# Swapping intakes?



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

I was wondering if the K&n short ram intake I have on my first Gen cruze sedan will fit on the hatchback engine? I have the amsoil blue dry air filter instead of the k&n oil filter.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the replies guys really helpful


----------



## JorgeMichigan84 (Feb 1, 2016)

AEM just made an INtake! It's going for $319.99! I already bought it so I will post pics once I install it on Thursday!


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

That's great, cant wait to see what it looks like, maybe post a video if you can. Thanks for the reply


----------



## imwoody1991 (Apr 18, 2017)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> That's great, cant wait to see what it looks like, maybe post a video if you can. Thanks for the reply


This is what it looks like in mine


----------

